# SSL disabled due to library version mismatch



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

```
> svn up
svn: OPTIONS of 'https://svn.xxx.xxx/doc/trunk/build/build_scripts':
SSL handshake failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://svn.xxx.xxx)
> svn co https://svn.xxx/doc doc
svn: OPTIONS of 'https://svn.xxx/doc': SSL handshake failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://svn.xxx)
```

Tried already to reinstall openssl and subservion:

```
> sudo portupgrade -f openssl
> sudo portupgrade -f subversion
```

Why?;(
It was working yesterday;/


----------



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

Similar threads:
https://projects.forum.nokia.com/HelpAndSupport/discussion/topic/13
http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=339858


----------



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

```
76572 initial thread STRU  struct sockaddr { AF_INET, 192.168.14.2:53 }
 76572 initial thread RET   recvfrom 129/0x81
 76572 initial thread CALL  close(0x4)
 76572 initial thread RET   close 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  close(0x3)
 76572 initial thread RET   close 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  socket(PF_INET,SOCK_STREAM,IPPROTO_TCP)
 76572 initial thread RET   socket 3
 76572 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_GETFD,<invalid>0x34efff4)
 76572 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_SETFD,FD_CLOEXEC)
 76572 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  setsockopt(0x3,0x6,0x1,0x7fffffffdb4c,0x4)
 76572 initial thread RET   setsockopt 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_GETFL,0x34efff4)
 76572 initial thread RET   fcntl 2
 76572 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_SETFL,O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)
 76572 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  connect(0x3,0x7fffffffdb30,0x10)
 76572 initial thread STRU  struct sockaddr { AF_INET, 192.168.17.53:443 }
 76572 initial thread RET   connect -1 errno 36 Operation now in progress
 76572 initial thread CALL  poll(0x7fffffffda80,0x1,0x36ee80)
 76572 initial thread RET   poll 1
 76572 initial thread CALL  getsockopt(0x3,SOL_SOCKET,SO_ERROR,0x7fffffffdac4,0x7fffffffdac0)
 76572 initial thread RET   getsockopt 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  fcntl(0x3,F_SETFL,O_RDWR)
 76572 initial thread RET   fcntl 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  close(0x3)
 76572 initial thread RET   close 0
 76572 initial thread CALL  write(0x2,0x803e20230,0xae)
 76572 initial thread GIO   fd 2 wrote 174 bytes
       "svn: OPTIONS of 'https://svn.xxx/doc/trunk/build/build_scripts': SSL handshake failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://svn.xxx)
       "
```

- Does work on Linux VM.
- Does work on non-SSL svn repositories
- Doesn't work on other SSL svn repositories


----------



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

Solution:
[CMD=]sudo portupgrade -f neon\*[/CMD]

Crazy!;/


----------

